# Dvorak - Humoresques



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can listen to all 8 of Dvorak's Humoresques Op 101. The one in Gb is everywhere but the others are far rarer. I've got the score and analysed them all so it'd be nice to read along with the music.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I has this:










As you seeing it containing all humoresques. And the fact of using Dvorak's own piano makes this CD must-have for all his fans.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Currently at least e-music has Firkusny playing them.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

One of the few compositions by Dvorak I am enthusiastic about. Some of the greatest tunes in all classical music.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth (Apr 14, 2010)

Check *these* Humoresques in HIPP mode on Dvorák's own Bösendorfer:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001HAWURS/ref=oss_product


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Sebastien Melmoth said:


> Check *these* Humoresques in HIPP mode on Dvorák's own Bösendorfer:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001HAWURS/ref=oss_product


That's exactly what Aramis recommended.

But I'm not really after a CD but a performance online where I can listen to them, as I have never even heard some of them before. If there isn't such a thing then the Kvapil looks the way to go.



> Currently at least e-music has Firkusny playing them.


Have you got a link. I can only find the Veselka recording on e-music.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

The Firkusny is also on Spotify (Rudolf Firkusny plays Dvorak, Smetana, Dussek, Benda, Tomasek,vorisek)


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Just use the search name "firkusny"
(their system is not always totally logical ...)


----------

